

Show HN: An experiment - IRC channel from just a URL - malditogeek
http://lalo-g7stltno.dotcloud.com/
This is related with a previous story I've seen today: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5330020<p>I've been working on a similar concept but based on IRC.<p>Once authenticated with your Twitter account you can join a room using the URL, the path represents a channel. As I said, it's based on IRC which means that you can also join the same room using an IRC client.<p>The code is here: https://github.com/malditogeek/lalo
======
niggler
Please please please if you are going to require a Facebook or twitter or
google or MySpace or whatever new service-of-the-month login, please put a
video or screenshots so we can see the offering first. It's like asking for a
social security number without telling what you plan to do with it.

~~~
malditogeek
Hey niggler, totally agree. If it was a product I'd definitely do it but is
just a hack. If you're still interested in checking it out, the code (and
screenshot) is here: <https://github.com/malditogeek/lalo>

------
malditogeek
OP here, this is related with a story I've seen today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5330020>

I've been working on a similar concept but based on IRC.

Once authenticated with your Twitter account you can join a room using the
URL, the path represents a channel. Being IRC based means that you can join
the same channel using an IRC client.

The code is here: <https://github.com/malditogeek/lalo>

------
davefp
The instant Twitter auth kills it for me, sorry.

------
richardwhiuk
Not sure how this is better than <http://qwebirc.org/> which is actually a
fully featured IRC client.

------
___1___
I don't get what it is and don't want to make a twitter account to find out.

Could someone explain what is and why it needs a twitter account.

------
nodata
No idea what this is, I get a Twitter login page.

This is an IRC channel from just a URL: irc://irc.efnet.org/HN

What's the difference?

------
heymishy
was kinda interested - but first step being a twitter authorised killed
curiosity right then and there..

suggest maybe linking to something of an explanation before jumping straight
into auth-step

~~~
malditogeek
If you're still interested, the code is here:
<https://github.com/malditogeek/lalo>

Also, just added a welcome page ;)

------
zokier
tl;dr: ircd with integrated web client.

I'm not sure what advantage you get from the integration here, compared to a
conventional ircd and a web gateway?

------
chucklarge
Oh interesting...back button.

